# Yamaha 25 / LT 25 - What pitch prop is best?



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got a Yamaha 25 2 stroke on my LT25 and was wondering what is the best all-around pitch for this set-up? (aluminum prop)

I need to find a good used one as a spare.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Your stock prop is 10 x 11 7/8" pitch is good overall performance for your LT25.

Michigan wheel or quicksilver propeller aluminum 10" x 12" pitch is best all around performance.

If u can, get a powertech S.S prop 10 x 12


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

x2, most everything else will require a tachometer and tuning your setup.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. Now if I can find one under $50.00.

Mike


----------

